# Eclipse Funktion zum überschreiben



## Zed (23. Feb 2009)

Servus,

Mir hat mal ein Kollege in der Arbeit mein Eclipse so eingestellt das, wenn ich im Strg+ Space Menu eine Funktion oder Variable auswähle die Variable/Funktion in der ich mich befinde überschrieben wird. Leider ist der Kollege nicht mehr da und ich finde die Einstellung einfach nicht.

Hier ein Bsp:

1.) ich hab die Funktion: getArbeitsZeit();

2.) nun plaziere ich meinen cursor auf nach get und öffne das Menü

3.) ich füge die Funktion getArbeitsZeitInMinuten() ein

4.) das Ergebniss: getArbeitsZeitInMinuten()ArbeitsZeit();

Ich möchte aber diese hier: getArbeitsZeitInMinuten();

Ich hab mich so dran gewöhnt das wenn ich zu Hause arbeite ich das Kotzen kriege.


Thx


----------



## Wildcard (23. Feb 2009)

Java -> Editor -> Content Assist -> Completion overwrites


----------



## byte (23. Feb 2009)

Cool, kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Zed (23. Feb 2009)

Danke,
genau die Einstellung hab ich gesucht.

Sollte eigentlich Standard sein in Eclipse. Spart Zeit und Geld


----------



## byte (23. Feb 2009)

Jo, genauso wie, dass die Symbole im Package Explorer den Typ der Datei visualisieren (also abstrakt, Enum, Interface, ...).


----------



## mvitz (23. Feb 2009)

Wie stellt man das denn ein?


----------



## Geeeee (23. Feb 2009)

Prefs -> General -> Appearance -> LabelDecoration -> Java Type Indicator


----------



## Zed (23. Feb 2009)

Ist aber auch ein nettes Feature

Ich arbeiter schon recht lange mit eclipse aber ich denke ich kenn so 50 % der Features die Eclipse anbietet und 25% verwende ich.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Feb 2009)

Zed hat gesagt.:


> Ist aber auch ein nettes Feature
> 
> Ich arbeiter schon recht lange mit eclipse aber ich denke ich kenn so 50 % der Features die Eclipse anbietet und 25% verwende ich.


Glaub mir, maximal kennst du besagte 50% bei den JDT und einigen ausgewählten Core PlugIns. Welchen Funktionsumfang Eclipse wirklich hat und welches Potential, das wissen nur sehr wenige.


----------



## byte (25. Feb 2009)

Das meiste interessiert aber auch nicht, wenn man Eclipse lediglich als IDE einsetzt und nicht gegen Equinox entwickelt.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Feb 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:


> Das meiste interessiert aber auch nicht, wenn man Eclipse lediglich als IDE einsetzt und nicht gegen Equinox entwickelt.


Zumindest EMF sollte für absolut jeden Entwickler interessant sein. Und Equinox sollte für jeden interessant sein der Desktop Anwendungen von Grund auf entwickelt.


----------



## maki (26. Feb 2009)

Equinox funktioniert auch als Server sehr gut 

Allerdings bauen wir unsere Bundles mit Maven, nicht mit dem PDE.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Feb 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Equinox funktioniert auch als Server sehr gut
> 
> Allerdings bauen wir unsere Bundles mit Maven, nicht mit dem PDE.


Keine Frage, aber bei Servern sind oft noch die regulären Application Server die Platzhirsche und bei Desktop Anwendungen wird der Benefit sofort ersichtlich.
Zum Bundle bauen kann ich dir übrigens Buckminster empfehlen.
Du brauchst keine pom, keine ant scripte, keine sonstigen Metafiles, alles out of the box über die Manifest.MF und dank Hudson Plugin mit hervorragender CI unterstützung (und Maven Repositories unterstützt Buckminster auch) falls du nicht-plugin-dependencies von dort brauchst.


----------



## maki (27. Feb 2009)

Wir nutzen SpringDM, da sind schon die Beispiele Maven Projekte 
Wir nutzen auch Hudson als CI Server, ausserdem hat SpringDM eine exzellente Unterstützung für Integrationsstests wenn man es mit Maven2 nutzt, man gibt einfach die Bundles (groupId,artifactId,version) die gestartet werden sollen als String Array an und los gehts, die komplette Platform wird hochgefahren. 
Vom PDE bin ich nicht überzeugt (trotzdem lasse ich eine Targetplattform erzeugen von Maven, muss noch ein paar Entwickler entwöhnen  ), nutze ich auch nicht zum bauen, und der Eclipse MF Editor erstellt leider keine Standard Konfig (zB. EclipseBuddy anstatt DynamicPackage-Import, etc. pp.), dafür nehmen wir das Felix BND Plugin für Maven2.
Das sog. Spring Enterprise Repository bietet auch eine Menge Bundles aus "normalen" Jars, von Hibernate über HSQLDB bis JTA, oder man schreibt sich eine eigene (kleine) Pom um aus normalen Jars Bundles zu machen.
Es soll übrigens ein PDE Plugin für Maven geben so dass man eine plugin.xml angeben kann 

Naja, alles in allem bin ich ein Maven2 Fan


----------



## Wildcard (27. Feb 2009)

Auch schön. Bei mir sieht es zur Zeit so aus:
Ein Hudson PlugIn integriert Buckminster, Buckminster baut die Bundles und einen Test RCP auf dem dann über Hudson das Eclipse Test Framework aufgerufen wird um die Unit Tests auszuführen.

Ich weiß, du bist Maven Fan, und deshalb werde ich dich in kürze auch mit einer PM belästigen, da ich gerade mit Ivy+Archiva bastle und du mir sicher ein paar Maven Fragen beantworten wirst


----------



## maki (28. Feb 2009)

Jederzeit Wildcard!


----------



## maki (28. Feb 2009)

Ps: Wir nutzen hier Artifactory.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Jederzeit Wildcard!



Hast du ein Glück, dass das neue Board ein Zeichenlimit von 5000 für PMs hat


----------

